# How good is a rooted kindle fire?



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thinking if buying a lower end tablet to play with all comments welcome.

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty good. Definitely worth every penny of two hundred bones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Better than a Galaxy 2 7.o you think?

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

In my opinion, but I've spent very little time with the g tab 2, plus I'm more into 10" tablets, personally

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok galaxy 2 10" compared to the iSuck2 lol

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## lsn (Feb 14, 2012)

To play with, this thing is great! I'm still having battery life issues with the aokp otter build ICS... other than that, I'm glad I only spent 180 on ebay for this.
The only regret is that this is not a 10". My original purpose was to use this to view the 100's of technical handouts I get in my classes. I think I'd rather have a 10" now. But this does just fine.

Other than the battery life issue, ICS runs great on the Kindle. The battery life issue is more than likely my fault though. So don't let that deter you. You can run Amazon's stock OS and root the kindle to get Google services and Play Store, however.


----------



## skalyrr (Jul 14, 2012)

With gedeRom its a pretty decent 7 inch tablet. Good speed and battery life. Million times better than stock. 
If your looking for a cheap tablet the Nexus 7 is probably a better buy with its quad core cpu, 1gb of ram, front facing camera and Android 4.1.


----------



## danscmc (Jun 19, 2012)

If you don't need gps or blue tooth you can pick up a Kindle on craigslist for dirt cheap and a rooted ICS Kindle is worth every bit of the $150 or so you will pay. If your insisting on going new a nexus might be a better alternative. I I have no plans of replacing my Kindle running hellfire Kindle sandwich.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I'm considering trading my PS vita for a KF. I just checked one out at the local best buy and I was impressed. I'd much rather have a nexus7 but I can't afford it as I'm looking to trade.

Fission Mailed from GalaxyS3


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

Very Powerful. With root access you can have a fully functional android tablet. The specs are solid and I'm happily running the newest version of android.

You can probably buy a KF slightly cheaper bc it was released a while ago. However look into the Nexus 7 as well. For $200 you get a similar experience but you also get quad-core, gps, microphone and camera. All things the KF lack. Either way is a completely affordable totally worth it android tablet experience. GL.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jstrom23 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd strongly consider a Nexus 7 if I were in your shoes. Better performance, better specs and a better screen. The KF can be a very solid Android tablet, but the N7 is going to be a lot less wonky.

BTW, I'm running the SGT7 JB build. It's a little buggy, but very fast and smooth.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

